# FALL TROUT MAIKNG A SHOWING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 24, 2018*

*CELEBRATING CCAâ€™s BUILDING CONSERVATION TRUST​*_By Randy Brown - BFL Manager_






​
I tend to operate from the perspective everyone I meet is a good person. While we may differ when it comes to politics, religion, social conscience, lifestyle and any number of other concepts we all want the same things. We want to love and be loved. We want to be appreciated for what we do. We want to feel like we make a difference. One of things I get to do to help me in this area is talk to our guest about The Building Conservation Trust. We ask our customers to donate to help build, restore and maintain fishing habitat on the central Texas coast and Bay Flats Lodge matches their donation. Sometimes they give a lot. Weâ€™ve collected as much as $1000.00 dollars in one night. Many times itâ€™s a collection of small donations that still add up. One thing I tell every group is that there is no donation that is too small. First of all Bay flats Lodge matching the donation doubles whatever they give. Secondly, very few of us can make a difference by ourselves but together all of us can make a difference.

Last night this lesson was reinforced here at the lodge. A sizable group from Exxon Mobile hosted a fishing tournament with us. At the end of the day rather than handing out the cash prizes the entire group chose to donate that money to The Building Conservation Trust. It was a great gesture that makes me believe even more that by far the majority of people in this world are good folks

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Sept 20th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Another good day of fishing with the boys, and while the fish eluded us we didnâ€™t wait long before chasing after them. We started out doing what had worked on Wednesday, but around here â€œyesterdayâ€ is about as reliable as tomorrow! So, of course it didnâ€™t work! Going back to what worked a couple weeks ago, I found some fresh mullet that were willing to come along. We gave â€˜em a good try and ended up with two beautiful Redfish before time caught up to us. Lending a hand to a customer shuttle, we helped bring a couple anglers in off a boat in distress. The cool thing about that was there were three of our guide boats helping one downed boat - all of us keeping the guests safe, and on time back to the dock. Itâ€™s just another example of the teamwork we are dedicated to around these parts. So, all these clients smoked the Redfish yesterday, and persevered today with a smaller box, but it turned out being a much better story of the typical team building adventures at Bay Flats Lodge.

*FRIDAY - Sept 21st*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - Tough sleddinâ€™ the last few days. Brandan and David were up for the challenge, and scratched out their limit of reds up to 25-inches. It was Davidâ€™s first saltwater trip, so heâ€™s off to a good start. I think the highlight of their trip might have been watching the little gator play with a cork! It was a lot of fun watching them catch fish!

*SATURDAY - Sept 22nd*
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - A wise man once said, â€œIf it ainâ€™t blowing, we ainâ€™t goingâ€. Well, we went today and it was blowing! Blowing those fish against the shoreline kept Jeremy and Paul busy. They managed their redfish limits and chased a few extra nice-sized drum to top things off! Today turned out positive for these two!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Great day today with these guys! They had limits of reds and drum, to include several oversize reds that were released back into the bay to fight another day. The redfish action has been consistent lately, but the trout are making a slow appearance once again. Some of the guides have gotten into some good ones the last couple days - just another fun item to look forward to as things begin to cool off more around here! Stay tuned to the latest action!

*Capt. Kevin Matula* - It wasn't easy just getting out in the strong winds this morning, but we got out there! These guys stuck with it to the absolute end in an effort to bend some rods. They did alright considering todayâ€™s conditions!

*SUNDAY - Sept 23rd*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - I wasnâ€™t too sure about what sort of outcome we were going to have when we first started out this morning, because we didnâ€™t hit upon the redfish bite like we have been doing quite regularly the past couple weeks. At least the trout cooperated, and they even allowed one of my guys a Texas slam - trout, red, and flounder!






​
*NOW BOOKING 2018-19 DUCK HUNTS​*





​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.






​
*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING w/LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS SAIDâ€¦​*_Our fishing guide, Capt. Jeremy McClelland, was the best! I can't wait to fish with him again! - *Craig C. 9/22/18*

You have a quality operation, and a great staff! Thank you! - *Chris T. 9/22/18*

The Lodge staff was great! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt rocked! Just like Perry's Steakhouse, your food was fantastic! - *John C. 9/22/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 90 % Precip. / 0.27 in*
Thunderstorms likely. High 84F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 90%.
*Thursday 30 % Precip. / 0.04 in *
Partly cloudy with isolated thunderstorms possible. High 83F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.13 in*
Scattered thunderstorms. High 83F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
A generally light offshore flow will shift to more of a southerly flow on Monday. Adequate moisture along with a weakness in the upper level pattern will result in scattered showers and thunderstorms Tuesday through Thursday, as a weak to moderate onshore flow prevails over the middle Texas coastal waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*No, Thank You!*

I'm so grateful that I get to work with such amazing people who I actually enjoy socializing with, too! This weekend was our annual Fishing Tournament at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina, and it was a BLAST! ðŸ'› Thanks guys for such a fun weekend!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Another Awesome Offering*


----------

